# Sugar wine



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

If you want to brew something and are trepidatious, or don't want to chance wasting fruit, or if you're just going to use it for kicking up punch, or if you're just curious:
2 pounds sugar(per gallon)
pack of yeast
water
Put in a plastic milk jug, shake it up good, put a balloon on top, and keep at room temperature. It'll work, the yeast/sugar action will produce carbonation which will inflate the balloon. Whenever it stops working, it's done. Flavorless, but 12.3% alcohol by volume. Cheap. Easy. Fun.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Great idea zong; s uggestions for flavors?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That is a great idea, maybe mix it with your favorite juice or soda for flavor?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I keep bees and had a bottle of 50/50 sugar water mix sitting on top of the fridge. I pulled it down one day and when I opened the cap it let off a lot of pressure amd smelled strongly of alcohol. Not 12% either, but hard liquor. I didn't dare try it however and couldn't convince anyone else to either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Holy Crap! My son just made this exact same recipe last week..he drank the whole thing last night and has already made another batch..I tasted a small amount and it tasted just like champagne..I really liked it and could of probably drank the whole thing myself but it gave me a slight headache...he did add some kind od fruit flavored drink to it.


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

so it sounds like a plan to me, gonna try it asap. how long should that take? should it age at all?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

I wouldn't know about flavors, I'd think you'd need a concentrated flavoring, like you use in cooking, in order not to thin down the sugar wine too much. On the other hand, half and half would give you a 6% wine. If I were doing this, I'd put in maybe 2 cans of frozen concentrated grape juice. 
Wine seems to work best at warmer temperatures. I sit it on the porch a lot in the early summer, but bring it in the house if it's going to be over 90 degrees. Normally a couple weeks should do it. But, watch the bubbling and fizzing, and it will slow down as it gets a higher alcohol content. 
It's just a little something to start with, to see how fermentation works. It won't have much taste at all, so i wouldn't think aging it would make any difference. 
Later on today, or tonight, I'll write up something about the different yeasts, and sugar content. That information will tell you how strong you will get your wine with various amounts of sugar, and different kinds of yeast. I'll call the thread "Everything I know about making wine" Shouldn't take but a paragraph or 2.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Probably how some wineries make their wine. :buds: Gonna show this to DH as he makes his the old fashioned way with fruits.
Nancy


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

zong said:


> I wouldn't know about flavors, I'd think you'd need a concentrated flavoring, like you use in cooking, in order not to thin down the sugar wine too much. On the other hand, half and half would give you a 6% wine. If I were doing this, I'd put in maybe 2 cans of frozen concentrated grape juice.
> Wine seems to work best at warmer temperatures. I sit it on the porch a lot in the early summer, but bring it in the house if it's going to be over 90 degrees. Normally a couple weeks should do it. But, watch the bubbling and fizzing, and it will slow down as it gets a higher alcohol content.
> It's just a little something to start with, to see how fermentation works. It won't have much taste at all, so i wouldn't think aging it would make any difference.
> Later on today, or tonight, I'll write up something about the different yeasts, and sugar content. That information will tell you how strong you will get your wine with various amounts of sugar, and different kinds of yeast. I'll call the thread "Everything I know about making wine" Shouldn't take but a paragraph or 2.


I read where it is quite acidic with grape juice. One guy says to add baking powder or Tums. I'm making a batch later. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## "simon says" (Jun 6, 2009)

sounds like it would be a hooch an a half, or jungle juice, ive heard of 'super yeast' that will work all that sugar, sounds like it would be sweet and icky, but im beer person did have some luck with cherrie lambic though..


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

2 pounds of sugar in a gallon would only be 12.4% alcohol if completely worked out. Not particularly stiff at all. Since bread yeast has a 14% alcohol tolerance, you could actually go to 2 pounds, 4 ounces and work it out with plain old bread yeast. 1118 yeast(78 cents a pack at Amazon. Boy I wish I'd known that before I ordered the last batch I got!), with an alcohol tolerance of 18% will completely eat up 2 lbs, 13.7 oz sugar per gallon.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

zong said:


> 2 pounds of sugar in a gallon would only be 12.4% alcohol if completely worked out. Not particularly stiff at all. Since bread yeast has a 14% alcohol tolerance, you could actually go to 2 pounds, 4 ounces and work it out with plain old bread yeast. 1118 yeast(78 cents a pack at Amazon. Boy I wish I'd known that before I ordered the last batch I got!), with an alcohol tolerance of 18% will completely eat up 2 lbs, 13.7 oz sugar per gallon.


The guy sold me RC212 yeast. 

5 Gallon Batch.
Mix well:
10 100% Welches Grape Juice
6 1/2 cups sugar
20 cans of water
4 teaspoons of baking soda
Cover 12 hours with a towel



1 RC212 yeast packet
Prepare according to instructions on packet. Dump in must. Mix well. Install airlock. 

You see any problems with my mix?
Thanks!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I go to a homebrewing store and they are starting to carry a supply of "flavorings" it's made to add to any kind of neutral sprits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

If you're talking about frozen concentrated grape juice, that would max out at 9% alcohol, which is pretty decent, in my opinion *If* that was a 5 gallon batch. Looks to me like your formula will work out to 3 gallons, more or less(10 cans juice+ 20 cans water =30 cans=360 ounces=2.8 gallons) assuming 12 ounce cans, which would work out to 15.6%, a little stiff, and more than your yeast can tolerate. I don't know if you had planned on adding more water later on.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I figure from my math, 12.5 pounds sugar to 5 gals water, yields a 18% product.
I don't call it wine though?
Bit closer to home brew but Sugar wash fits better.

Most folks doing sugar wash want to distill for the high octane stuff but thats not legal!

Mixers... Instant tea (hard tea) Fruit Juices, Kool aid and other drink mixes, anything really! just mix it to the suggested volume and adjust from their.

just divide by ratio, depending on your Alcohol or proof. 18/3 is 6 percent. so 3 to 1.
Regular beers like 3.4 or so. Be like 6 to 1 ratio for a 3% mix.

Save them 2 liters to bottle and mix it up how you like at use.

Two liters are more forgiving if its not done working. 
Seen them expand twice their size and not break.

One last note if you would like a bit of carbonation, short brew and add in a little sugar after mix and bottle or get a corny keg and co2 bottle and tap. you can put the keg in a fridge as a kegerator maybe avoid adding Ice...

I forgot to add yeast nutrient helps insure max production of your yeast, just like vitamins and minerals for us.
And at the math I used was champagne yeast and very dry product.
I think if you shot for that high proof it wold be similar to a brandy if you did not mix it and used a fruit juice as part of your base.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I went for it. 

10 - 11.5 frozen Welches 100% Grape Juice
11 1/3 cups sugar
4 tsp baking soda

2 cans of water per juice PLUS 5 quarts. 

SG = 1.086 before adding the sugar water.

Add yeast tomorrow.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Just pulled SG again. 1.12... 16%? Is that bad? How to fix if so?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not sure on the last question LT but if your adding the yeast, you should ait trap it and skip the covering.
If your working from no yeast you just cover and let nature inoculate it with the wild stuff.
Hit and miss though.
And you risk failure by not air trapping if you already assured you have a colony working.

I'd also adjust ph after fermenting and not before. If necessary.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> I'm not sure on the last question LT but if your adding the yeast, you should ait trap it and skip the covering.
> If your working from no yeast you just cover and let nature inoculate it with the wild stuff.
> Hit and miss though.
> And you risk failure by not air trapping if you already assured you have a colony working.
> ...


Recipe says to let it sit 12 hours before adding the yeast. Do I need to?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

as long as your not to hot if your heating your mix.
many recipes call for cooking to blen and kill off other micro organisms.
if its with in the temp to add you yeast do it and lock it down.
try not to introduce anything else.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

a aquarium "stick on thermometer" can be helpful if your using a glass container.
I think 80 to 100 degrees f is acceptable, double check.
and I may give 5-10 with that strip therm.
the yeast will still work at lower temp , just slow.
HIGH TEMP IT DIES.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Is sg related to gravity?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Specifically, yes


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> Is sg related to gravity?


Specific Gravity. Supposed to be 1.09.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

The Abbreviation through me...
Well LT I would worry more about the ph then the a few percents in gravity.
A neutral PH or close is best or slightly alkaline.
Acidic is bad.

To bring up the PH citric acid or lactic acid is you ticket. 
To lower I would use calcium carbonate.
The baking sodas Sodium Bicarbonate.
I'd rather avoid the Sodium.

I don't usually get to hung up on those kinds of details, never even measured it.
But thats what I would do if I was needing to.
Like say a citric fermentation.
Which is a tough one to make work.

If your yeast is up to muster (alchohol tolerant) that bit of extra sugar will just work into a bit more alcohol. 
But the way I understand it you would need a bit more liquid less sugar to drop it.

Worst case comes out a bit sweet and not dry.

I like Dry.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

zong said:


> If you want to brew something and are trepidatious, or don't want to chance wasting fruit, or if you're just going to use it for kicking up punch, or if you're just curious:
> 2 pounds sugar(per gallon)
> pack of yeast
> water
> Put in a plastic milk jug, shake it up good, put a balloon on top, and keep at room temperature. It'll work, the yeast/sugar action will produce carbonation which will inflate the balloon. Whenever it stops working, it's done. Flavorless, but 12.3% alcohol by volume. Cheap. Easy. Fun.


That sounds a lot like the way an old retired moonshiner from these parts talked of making his mash batches until the revenooers caught him buying too many sacks of sugar for making jelly and preserves and sugaring his coffee and trailed him to his still before sending him off to the Atlanta Club Fed resort for a vacation. :rotfl:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeast added..... airgap installed.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

[quote="simon says";6310106]sounds like it would be a hooch an a half, or jungle juice, ive heard of 'super yeast' that will work all that sugar, sounds like it would be sweet and icky, but im beer person did have some luck with cherrie lambic though..[/quote]

Two "super yeast" strains are Pasteur Red and Distiller's yeast. both are tolerant of higher APV percentages and can work any must longer resulting in a higher APV percentage of the must, Both and other wine making supples and additives can be mail ordered from www.eckraus.com via internet, snail mail or 800 toll free phone number.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I was worried that I might have killed the yeast yesterday. As of this AM it is perking! Lots of foam and the airgap is bubbling!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ya know. ... it's a shame there's laws about running that sugar alcohol through a condenser...


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

When just fermenting straight sugar (or honey) the mixture is pretty nutrient barren. You can get more complete ferments and higher attenuation by supplying nutrients for the yeast so they are so stressed out. Also, when using dry yeast, it is a good idea to rehydrate them first. If you just dump it in, a very large percentage are instantly killed oh the high sugar concentration.

Preparing Yeast
http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter6-5.html

Staggered Nutrient Addtions
http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=60156

I also highly recommend welches grape juice wine. 

2 cans (11.5 oz) concentrate
1.25# sugar
wine yeast (D47 is my favorite) 
1 tsp yeast nutrient
water to 1 gallon


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Foam is almost gone. Airgap is hitting 2 bubbles a second. The smell is awesome!


----------



## Lacinayia (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm testing this out. This is a picture of my concoction after one night. :cowboy:


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Lacinayia said:


> I'm testing this out. This is a picture of my concoction after one night. :cowboy:


 
Did you poke holes in the balloon?


----------



## Lacinayia (Aug 9, 2003)

I didn't. Did I miss that part in the instructions?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Lacinayia said:


> I didn't. Did I miss that part in the instructions?


I would bet so. Either that or get an airgap. A couple bucks.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I just started a new batch. I haven't done it in a few years, but everybody's been wanting to see how it works, so I went to the brew store the other day to get a few things. They had a new to me yeast, Turbo Yeast that is suppose to ferment out to 14% in 48 hours or 20% in five days. I made and 8 gallon batch, with 20lb of sugar, that should work out to around 17-18%. They said not to use an airlock on it, because it works too fast. I'll let you know how it turns out. I just poured it into the fermenter a few minutes ago.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It was working pretty well last night, and fairly boiling today. It does work fast.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

That Turbo Yeast is some crazy powerful stuff. There's a 24 hour version too. It sometimes adds bad flavors, though. Not a problem if you're distilling to neutral spirits, but otherwise might it be undesirable.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Its pretty crazy how fast it is working. I'm going for the spirits. Does it produce more fusel oils? I'm going to be filtering through crushed, hardwood charcoal.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think it produces more fusel oils, just some kind of tough to describe "off" taste sometimes. I've only used it a couple times, but I have a buddy who uses it a lot to make some really strong "wine"...it's really not too bad. I can't quite figure out what the flavor is, but I've heard it's common with turbo yeast. It probably won't be a problem for you since you're distilling.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Ok, so can someone clarify, can I use just regular yeast? and do I need to poke holes in the ballon? * I would like to try this, but want to make sure I'm doing everything right. Dh has brewed beer before and just got kegerator stuff delivered today. I had a bunch of wild cherries this summer, but only made jam out of them, would love to mess with wine at some point.

Thanks!
Kristine


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

You can use regular bread yeast. It's not the best option, but it will work just fine. And yes, poke one hole in the balloon. If it starts getting stretched out (more than say 4 inches or so) poke a couple more. The purpose of the balloon is to let the carbon dioxide out but not let any air or anything in.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

ryanthomas said:


> You can use regular bread yeast. It's not the best option, but it will work just fine. And yes, poke one hole in the balloon. If it starts getting stretched out (more than say 4 inches or so) poke a couple more. The purpose of the balloon is to let the carbon dioxide out but not let any air or anything in.


Thanks Ryan, can you suggest where to order yeast and what kind? We don't have stores here that sell supplies and I have no clue what the best would be. That's all I really need, so I would hate to pay a lot in shipping.
Thanks,
Kristine


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ryan, you're so right about the turbo yeast. Only for neutral spirits. It does have an off taste. 
Kristine, the kinds of yeast are far more than you want to know  champagne yeast should work well for just a sugar wine. It will ferment out to a relatively high alcohol content. For the others, go by what your recipe Clark's for or experiment. Google brewing supplies for online sites to order from. Find one near you, you might want to visit when you get a chance and develop a relationship with those people. They can help sometimes. Read up a bit and just stuck with basic yeasts until you feel like playing.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I second the suggestion of champagne yeast, either Red Star Premier Cuvee or Lalvin 1118. I use those a lot for fruit wines. Some others I like from Red Star are Pasteur Champagne, Cote des Blancs, and Montrachet (to try later...start with one of the first two). You can get them all cheap here: http://www.midwestsupplies.com/winemaking-ingredients/yeast/dry.html.

They're a good company to deal with and they have pretty much everything you could need, but I also second finding a local place if you can. The people who work in those places love to teach newbies...just don't take a lot of money in with you the first time because if you're like me you'll spend it all. You can definitely make wine and beer cheaply, but you can also do it expensively if you're not careful.

Get one of these, too: http://www.midwestsupplies.com/airlock-3-piece-type.html. That will take the place of the balloon and it'll last forever. To go along with that, you need a stopper that fit's whatever container you're using to brew, with a hole for the airlock.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The closest place is an hour away. I'm surprised there's no place locally, I live in a larger city, but not that I know of. 
Cheers!
Kristine


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Kristinemomof3, I just finished my first. I used regular bread yeast, sugar and water. I also added lemon extract. I did not have a balloon, so I made one out of a plastic bag and rubberband. When the bag was no longer inflating, I figured it was done. I had 2 glasses last night. Very light, teeny bubbles and not too sweet flavor. First time I did it with what I had handy, just to try. I'll try other flavors and maybe a more appropriate yeast next time. It would make a fabulous addition lemonade in the summer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

I posted a fair sized reply to this thread last night, but somehow when I posted it, the whole thing just went blank! Anyway, I said that Amazon.com is a really good place to get wine yeasts at a super price. Just type in "wine yeast" and there will be pages come up. 

Sugar wine is the most basic, simple, cheap thing I could think of as an introduction to brewing. I cannot imagine it failing. And I cannot imagine it being overly expensive! It's just a quick, cheap, easy effort for a first fermentation process. You don't particularly want oxygen to contaminate the "wine" once it starts working, because ofter air contains acetobacter, a naturally occurring bacteria that is responsible for the "wine turning into vinegar" phenomenon. Yes, the product is often distilled for something known locally as "Sugarhead" a very basic moonshine. However, fermenting keeps you on the right side of the law. Distilling, not so much.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

zong said:


> And I cannot imagine it being overly expensive! It's just a quick, cheap, easy effort for a first fermentation process.


Some of us get carried away and make simple things complicated and expensive. Thanks for your very simple and cheap method to get people started. That's about how I started, and I got addicted! (ETA: Not addicted to drinking...I didn't even drink for the first couple years I was making wine and beer...it's just a fun hobby, and I've developed a taste for alcohol now...in a socially acceptable way.)


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Thanks everyone. The closest place is an hour away. I'm surprised there's no place locally, I live in a larger city, but not that I know of.
> Cheers!
> Kristine


Try looking here: http://www.byo.com/resources/suppliers. They have the best list of brew shops that I know of.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> *Ok, so can someone clarify, can I use just regular yeast? and do I need to poke holes in the ballon? *I would like to try this, but want to make sure I'm doing everything right. Dh has brewed beer before and just got kegerator stuff delivered today. I had a bunch of wild cherries this summer, but only made jam out of them, would love to mess with wine at some point.
> 
> Thanks!
> Kristine


If you choose to use a ballon as a lock rather than a water lock to pass off excess cO2 and keep oxygen from retarding the work of the must you need to put a piece of scotch tape on the top of the balloon and then put a pinhole through the tape and balloon to prevent the possible burst of the balloon as the fermentor and balloon lock fill with the heavier cO2 as oxygen and eventually cO2 from the working is released.

Regardless if I use water locks or balloon locks to maintain fermentor cO2 levels and neccesary offgassing I often place small potted plants on the floor beside my wine fermentors to reduce the sour smell of the fermentation process and the plants really appreciate the extra cO2 that they normally breath.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I ran it off a week ago tonight. True, it fermented out in 5 days. I didn't use a hydrometer on the wort, but it was sour, with no sweetness and a pretty good kick to it. From 8 gallons of wort (20lb of sugar) I harvested exactly 3 gallon of 90 proof ( I used the hydrometer to cut it). I was expecting more, but didn't factor in the devil's cut, the tails, or the sipping jar that we all enjoyed during the strenuous evening of watching it come out. I never had a hydrometer before and was pleased to find that ole Bessy put it out at 85% with the tower on her. It did have a bit of an off taste at first, but 1 week later it is very smooth. I did the charcoal too, just generic hardwood charcoal in the funnel, and was very pleased with the results. Not a hint of fusels.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Started two batches yesterday. One with concentrated grape juice and one plain. Only had one balloon and put that on the grape juice mixture. Put a rubber glove on the other. Got some balloons today and replaced the rubber glove.
I put the yeast in the mix at the same time that I mixed the sugar mixture. Is that wrong?

After about 18 hours the balloon on the grape mixture burst. Replaced and put scotch tape on it to put a hole in. I need ti get an air lock.

Old Goat Winery is about 3 miles from me and you can order yeast and supplies from them.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Ya know. ... it's a shame there's laws about running that sugar alcohol through a condenser...


This would be an interesting unit to try out, with the proper permits in hand...
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6487


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all. I've been following this with interest. I made a few batches of sugar wine many yeas ago in a five gallon bucket with bread machine yeast and 4 lbs sugar to 5 gallons water. I used a submersable aquarium heater set at 75f to maintain a good temperature. It was drinkable and packed a punch, but that was all I could say about it.

I recently decided to try something else. I bought a packet (5 gallon) of red star champagne yeast (18-20%) and 10 1/2 gallon jugs of grape juice. I am going to mix it all together and then rebottle everything, seperating it into 5 groups of 2 bottles each. The first set will be the control. The second set will receive 1/4 cup additioinal sugar each, the third will get 1/2 cup, the fourth 3/4 cup and the fifth will get 1 cup of sugar each. I will ferment for two weeks at 75f, and then measure the alcohol content and judge the drinkability characteristics of each of the different batches. 

If it works well, and I find a recipe that I like, I may have to tinker with some way to concentrate it...:stirpot:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Freezing works well.


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

zong said:


> If you want to brew something and are trepidatious, or don't want to chance wasting fruit, or if you're just going to use it for kicking up punch, or if you're just curious:
> 2 pounds sugar(per gallon)
> pack of yeast
> water
> Put in a plastic milk jug, shake it up good, put a balloon on top, and keep at room temperature. It'll work, the yeast/sugar action will produce carbonation which will inflate the balloon. Whenever it stops working, it's done. Flavorless, but 12.3% alcohol by volume. Cheap. Easy. Fun.


super dumb noob question, but why the balloon? cant you just leave the jug open?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

If you leave it open, vinegar flies(AKA fruit flies) will fill it up! Exposure to fresh air also gives the acetobacter an opportunity to establish itself. Acetobacter is the bacteria responsible for turning perfectly good wine into vinegar. Eats alcohol, excretes acetic acid. I know, sounds made up, but it's true!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Zong,

I stated two batches po 1-3 and put both in fridge today. One was just sugar water, smelled kinda putrid, but taste sugary. The other had one can of frozen grape juice as well as the two pounds of sugar and this one had some mold? in the neck of the jug. Would that be normal?

I started another gallon on 1/8 with two cans of concetrated grape juice and 2 pounds of sugar. It appears to have quit fermenting also. Seems a little early.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

If you didn't get it too hot or too cold, the yeast should have kept working. As to the mold, that might be some of the sediment from the foam. look at it real close to be positive that it's actually mold. Mold spores are another good reason not to leave it uncovered. If you are reasonably sure it's mold, you can siphon the liquid out, if you want. The only thing I've ever had come close to that is something called "mother of vinegar" which looks like a huge gob of wet mold, and its the beginning of the process which turns wine into vinegar. That's when I learned to always keep it covered. I'd be inclined to start the sugar water up again with a stronger yeast, making sure to keep it in the temperature range in which your chosen yeast works. I don't think I've ever tried brewing under 60 degrees, nor over a hundred.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

zong said:


> If you didn't get it too hot or too cold, the yeast should have kept working. As to the mold, that might be some of the sediment from the foam. look at it real close to be positive that it's actually mold. Mold spores are another good reason not to leave it uncovered. If you are reasonably sure it's mold, you can siphon the liquid out, if you want. The only thing I've ever had come close to that is something called "mother of vinegar" which looks like a huge gob of wet mold, and its the beginning of the process which turns wine into vinegar. That's when I learned to always keep it covered. I'd be inclined to start the sugar water up again with a stronger yeast, making sure to keep it in the temperature range in which your chosen yeast works. I don't think I've ever tried brewing under 60 degrees, nor over a hundred.


Zong,

It's in the house. We do turn the heat off at night, but temp in the house has not gotten below 61 or so and high 70 or so. All of them had bubblers and i could see the yeast working up til a couple days ago. Put a baloon one one and it need stand up but very little inflation. Ones started on 1-3 were just put in the fridge.

I just put the one started 1-8 in the sink with the cap on it. It's in a gallon jug and I pressed the side in before caping to see if it builds up any pressure. So far it has not. It's the snap on cap. I might add a pack of strong yeast to that one and see what happens.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, every great scientist will have a bad experiment some time or another. The very first time I made wine, probably 1981, it was perfect. I made 30 gallons, and every drop was perfect. The next year, I don't know what went wrong, but half of it was so bad that I'd hold a gun on my buddy and force him to have a big drink, and then give him the gun to hold on me to force me to have a drink. 3rd year, I had several good, but just one bad batch, but that was because all the sugar worked out, and it tasted just awful. Strong, but unbearable. I didn't know then that I could re-sweeten it. After that I started running several hundred gallons a year. I never had another bad batch, but 2 did metamorph into vinegar, I'd made 200 gallons, half was for a friend and he never came around to pay for the ingredients so, I bottled mine up and left his in barrels, and thats when I found out about acetobacter. A hundred gallons of blackberry vinegar! Organic, of course.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

zong said:


> Well, every great scientist will have a bad experiment some time or another. The very first time I made wine, probably 1981, it was perfect. I made 30 gallons, and every drop was perfect. The next year, I don't know what went wrong, but half of it was so bad that I'd hold a gun on my buddy and force him to have a big drink, and then give him the gun to hold on me to force me to have a drink. 3rd year, I had several good, but just one bad batch, but that was because all the sugar worked out, and it tasted just awful. Strong, but unbearable. I didn't know then that I could re-sweeten it. After that I started running several hundred gallons a year. I never had another bad batch, but 2 did metamorph into vinegar, I'd made 200 gallons, half was for a friend and he never came around to pay for the ingredients so, I bottled mine up and left his in barrels, and thats when I found out about acetobacter. A hundred gallons of blackberry vinegar! Organic, of course.


 
You could just give me a drum of your wine.

I added some 1118 to the ones with grape juice in them..


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I have an empty carboy...... what is cheap and easy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2013)

Probably frozen concentrated grape juice. Last year I posted a pretty good set of directions, I'll find them and come back and edit this post to add the link.
OK, here's one. I think this was basically a highlights of the thread I'm looking for, so I'll keep looking.
Well, that's the only one I could find.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

how much is a pack of yeast?


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

less then a dollar ben.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

i dont care what it cost, i mean quantity, what does it weigh or how do you measure it. i know knothing about it. is a pack a unit of measument for yeast?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2013)

Different yeasts will come in slightly different size packs, but 1/4 ounce(7 grams) is pretty much standard. And that is for a 5 gallon batch. The smallest one in my refrigerator tight now is Cuvee(5 grams) followed by 1118(8 grams) and then safbrew beer yeast(11.5 grams).
Cuvee is considered a champagne yeast, which has an alcohol tolerance around 12.5% and 1118 is a dry wine yeast with an alcohol tolerance at 18%.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Well had you asked that the first time... but since you don't care about cost can I interest you in a pack of yeast or perhaps several? 
Yes the packs the measurement more or less.
I know they say its good for "x" gallons, but that is more for a quick ferment.
Yeast multiply like any other organism,so if you use that one pack for 10 gallons it will work but take some time to build the colony to a good operating population. 
A lot of folks keep yeast cultures going for a long time, how do you think they end up with the same strain year after year in those packets.
Just have to avoid contamination and keep it in the right way.

Always rehydrate your dry yeast also, other wise you will kill alot off when introducing them to your must,mash or wash.

if you want to know more about the yeasts most yeast company's have data sheets that cover just about everything.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks, reading this forum is the first i've read on the subject of making any form of alcahol, but is something i have been wanting to do for a long while.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

i started my jug of sugar wine about 3 hours ago. i was checking it out a minute ago and it was already fizzy and the baloon has a little preasure in it. i noticed about a quarter inch of sugar has settled into the bottom of the jug. should i keep shaking it to help it all disolve or just leave it be?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I remembered I had some yeast packets in the bottom drawer of my extra fridge, but they're all over 4 years old. I had Nottingham, Windsor, Lalvin D47, Safale US-05, and Brewferm Lager, so I thought WTH, I'll use the D47 and if it's dead, it's dead, but I started a gallon using FGJC on Wed and a gallon of sugar wine yesterday and both are bubbling away nicely...I have NO IDEA how they're going to TASTE, but they're working!

The funny thing is I don't even like wine (except a communion wine I had many years ago and was ashamed to ask what kind it was ).


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

i let my first batch of sugar wine sit for 12 days, took it and put it in the fridge for a couple days, it was sweet all hell, i squeezed lemons into it and made a drinkable lemonade, the wife kept complaining of a strong vinagar smell tho, Any ideas why? i dont smell well but i could smell a hint. i have cider going for a few days now and hoping it doesnt do the same, thanks


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

sounds like it was turning, *Acetic acid bacteria.
*May need to improve your method to avoid any contamination on future batch's.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

so when do you know when it is ready?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

According to the OP, whenever it stops working it's done. I'm sure there are a hundred fancy permutations. I ain't much on fancy though. Once it stops working, there will be no more liquid roiling, bubbles forming, fizzing, nor will the container keep building up pressure. As far as I'm concerned, soon as the activity slows to a crawl, it's time to kick back a glass or two. Look how cheap it is to make, it's not like you'd want to put a fancy label on it and put it up for company.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

ok, so do you mean when the balloon stops fill back up with "air"


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

tailwagging said:


> ok, so do you mean when the balloon stops fill back up with "air"


 More or less, that's what he means.

What I do is shine a flashlight near the top of the solution and it's easier to see the yeast working. You can stick a balloon onn it and if it does not start to inflate, it should be done.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

zong said:


> If you want to brew something and are trepidatious, or don't want to chance wasting fruit, or if you're just going to use it for kicking up punch, or if you're just curious:
> 2 pounds sugar(per gallon)
> pack of yeast
> water
> Put in a plastic milk jug, shake it up good, put a balloon on top, and keep at room temperature. It'll work, the yeast/sugar action will produce carbonation which will inflate the balloon. Whenever it stops working, it's done. Flavorless, but 12.3% alcohol by volume. Cheap. Easy. Fun.


I'm in !
Set it up 2 days ago and its bubbling like crazy .
Been wanting to try home brewing alkyhol for years, this makes for a great way to get started. Got about $1.50 in it so far. :bow:
But i am shopping for some honey to put in the next batch


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

i made some sugar wine last month, when it was done i squeezed lemons into it, tasted like lemonade and i got pretty buzzed up, worked good


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

so about how long does it take for this to ferment? does it like heat, cool?

sorry if this has been asked, i didn't see it.

dean


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine ls still bubbling after 11 days but slowing down some.
My guess is 2-3 weeks to finish.
Been kept in 70-80 temp range


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a batch started 2-5 and it still has a little white foam on top. When I shine a flashlight on the jug I can see little bubbles going to the top.
My first batch was too sweet, hope this is not.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

simi-steading said:


> Ya know. ... it's a shame there's laws about running that sugar alcohol through a condenser...


Then distill it the legal way....FREEZING.
In old times, they froze "Applejack", breaking out the ice(which IS the water), leaving pure alkiehole:sing:
That is perfectly legal.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

sugar water still bubbling 6 weeks later.............................................


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

ben70b said:


> i made some sugar wine last month, when it was done i squeezed lemons into it, tasted like lemonade and i got pretty buzzed up, worked good


Think you really hit on something here with the lemons! It's hard to find enough to do with a meyer lemon tree harvest, folks are always asking.

And lemon anything never goes amiss in my book! :happy: Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've read every post in this thread and many times felt like I was reading a foreign language!



I'm trying to make rhubarb wine and have some questions.

I made it 25 years ago but did not use a carboy. Now I have a carboy.
My next step is to strain the liquid from the rhubarb, add other ingredients and let set for 20 days.

If I add all of the rest of the ingredients to the carboy will I be able to get all the chunky stuff out of the narrow top so the carboy can be used again?
I need to add 4 oranges and 2 pounds of raisens?

Common sense is telling me NOT to put this stuff into that glass jar.........do you agree?

Better for me to use my open topped bucket?


My recipe does not call for any yeast so from reading all the other posts is would seem I'm putting my faith in the "hit or miss" category?

My recipe, also, calls for 4 pounds of sugar for every gallon of liquid.
I don't remember if I added that much 25 years ago, but it sounds excessive. What do you think?

This recipe came from a neighbor who no longer has a copy of the recipe.
The copy I have was hand writtened by one of my young (at the time) children and I wonder if they may have made an error.
Perhaps it should be 4 CUPS of sugar per gallon, rather than 4 POUNDS.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The sugar is probably right. Some will ferment out and some will remain to provide sweetness. 10 pounds of sugar in 4 gallons of plain water is close to what would be 20% alcohol if it all fermented out. Only special yeasts will ferment out that high. You'll probably not do better than 12% and the rest will be for sweetness. You probably ought to slice up the oranges into wedges that will go in and come out easier. Hope that helps. The raisins will probably provide you with the yeast.
ETA: 4 gallons of water and 10 pounds of sugar would work out to 17.6% alcohol, to be exact.
http://homedistiller.org/sugar/wash-sugar/sg


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

vicker said:


> The sugar is probably right. Some will ferment out and some will remain to provide sweetness. 10 pounds of sugar in 4 gallons of plain water is close to what would be 20% alcohol if it all fermented out. Only special yeasts will ferment out that high. You'll probably not do better than 12% and the rest will be for sweetness. You probably ought to slice up the oranges into wedges that will go in and come out easier. Hope that helps. The raisins will probably provide you with the yeast.
> ETA: 4 gallons of water and 10 pounds of sugar would work out to 17.6% alcohol, to be exact.
> http://homedistiller.org/sugar/wash-sugar/sg


 Thank you!

So, You think it will be okay to put all those chunks into the carboy?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, as long as they go in easy you shouldn't have a problem getting them back out.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

About halfway down this page is a chart that shows how much sugar to use and what alcohol content you can get. And on this page you can get the natural sugar content of your fruit. If I was making it I'd use a bucket for a few days then strain out the fruit and transfer to the carboy.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Doesn't load for me, Zong.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

vicker said:


> Doesn't load for me, Zong.


Hold my beer, I got this.

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp

http://nutritiondata.self.com/


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

How to make bad wine: start and stop ... then worry about it.

How to make decent wine: simply try to do it right and get up out of bed everyday.

How to make great wine... keep doing it.

Its almost as easy as finding the floor in the morning. Really.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

simi-steading..... you ever heard of a law that was "for" something? All I find are against everything... Oops; just thought of taxes. Lot of laws for them!!!!!


----------



## SteffenNate (Feb 2, 2015)

Hairsheep said:


> Then distill it the legal way....FREEZING.
> In old times, they froze "Applejack", breaking out the ice(which IS the water), leaving pure alkiehole:sing:
> That is perfectly legal.


what ABV would be good to start freezing? seems like everything that has a low alcohol content freezes fully or slushes up, making it really difficult to separate the higher proof alcohol from the ice.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You'll never get anywhere remotely close to pure alcohol. You may be able to get it up to a weak brandy strength. You'll have a good bit of loss and the methanol will still be present. It can be fun to play around with though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

This explains better than I ever could...
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractional_freezing


----------



## SteffenNate (Feb 2, 2015)

just trying to stay on the correct side of the law. :buds:


----------

